# gps and esri maps



## sb1010 (Mar 17, 2018)

I don't own or GPS and I have never used one.  
Does anyone know if you can download these maps into the GPS?  I was hoping to mark locations on a WMA and also determine how close I am to boundaries.




https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/ap...243795d0&extent=-85.011,33.987,-84.801,34.102


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 19, 2018)

*maps*

If you have a smart phone you can DL the Go Hunt Ga App
that has the same map with WMA boundaries.....

You can also DL Google Earth to your smart phone, and
locate yourself when in the woods....You will need a power
stick/bank to keep your phone charged in the woods...

I do have a Garmin GPS device when i am in a new area..


----------

